# H80i/ zu hohe Temperaturen mit i7 3770K@stock



## andrejox (14. April 2014)

Hallo Community,

Mein System:

CPU: Intel i7 3770K (nicht übertacktet)
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus V Formula (Standarteinstellungen im BIOS)
Netzteil: Xigmatek Centauro 600W
RAM: G.Skill ARES 16 GB (2x8 GB)
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Window (alle Lüfter bestückt)
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon HD7850 (nicht übertacktet)

Bin neu hier und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Habe folgendes Problem:
Ich besitze eine Corsair H80i und kühle damit einen i7 3770k.
Im Idle habe ich folgende Temperaturen: 24°, 18°, 19°, 20° soweit so gut.
Aber wenn ich Prime95 für ca. 20 min laufen lasse steigen die temps auf zu hohe 70° bis 72° pro Kern.
Ich habe den Kühler schon mehrmals ein und ausgebaut, aber keine Besserung erzielt. 

Ausser dem möchte ich noch erwehnen das mein Board vor einieger Zeit zu ASUS zur Reparatur eingeschickt wurde, zwecks defektem Sockel.
Damals hat der Rechner ständig neu gebootet. Einfach so.
Das wurde aber schon repariert. Ob das was damit zu tun hat weiß ich nicht. Die Kühlung war davor auch so komisch.
Den PC hat man mir dan auch wieder zusammengebaut, aber an der Kühlleistung hat sich nichts geändert ->genau so schlecht.

Hat jemand einen Rat für mich?
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## ConCAD (14. April 2014)

Welche Wärmeleitpaste verwendest du bzw. ist diese korrekt aufgetragen?


----------



## dsdenni (14. April 2014)

Vielleicht zu wenig Anpressdruck auf der Pumpe?


----------



## S754 (14. April 2014)

Vielleicht zu viel WLP. Zu wenig gibts eigentlich nicht. Ansonsten halt Köpfen wenn du dich das traust^^


----------



## Ion (14. April 2014)

Bei so nem fetten OC-Board wird die Auto-Spannung bei der CPU wahrscheinlich viel zu hoch angesetzt. Da hilft nur manuell runterdrehen.


----------



## andrejox (14. April 2014)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

-Wärmeleitpaste hatte ich vor der Reparatur die Alpenföhn Schneekanone. Hab sie auch gut und dünn verteilt. Was jetzt nach der Reparatur verwendet wurde weiß ich nicht.

-Den Anpressdruck hab ich mehrmals überprüft: Ist Bombenfest drauf, hab die Schrauben so gut es geht angezogen.

-Wegen Spannung: Weiß nicht welche da richtig wäre. Steht momentan auf AUTO.

-Köpfen möchte ich wenns geht vermeiden.


----------



## Ion (14. April 2014)

Versuchs mal mit Offset und -0.15V
Bringt bei mir gute 20°C.

Wenn du ohnehin nicht übertaktest 
Dann kannst du zumindest undervolten.


----------



## drstoecker (14. April 2014)

Haste die pumpe auf höchste stufe laufen? Bzw. Wo hast du die genau angeschlossen?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. April 2014)

kann an dem heatspreader ligen sind ja nicht mehr verlötet


----------



## andrejox (14. April 2014)

Hallo,

- Das mit dem Undervolten werd ich mal ausprobieren.

- Die Pumpe ist am CPU-Fan der Platine angeschloßen. Die Lüfter an der Pumpe und gesteuert wird alles mit Corsair Link (über USB-Port am Mainboard).Die Pumpe läuft mit voller Drehzahl.
  Alles ist so wie in der Anleitung beschrieben angeschloßen.

-Der Headspreader ist, glaub ich, schon  mit schuld. Will an der CPU aber nichts verändernl. Ist mir zu riskant.


----------



## andrejox (14. April 2014)

So, hab mal das mit dem Undervolten probiert und siehe da: bei Battlefield 4 z.B waren die Temperaturen gleich 10° niedriger.
Ich glaub das ist die Lösung. Mit Prime95 hab ichs noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## kevin123 (14. April 2014)

Kann man da was falsch machen bei untervolten oder kann da was passieren


----------



## Addi (14. April 2014)

Im schlimmsten Fall, bekommst du nen Bluescreen


----------



## andrejox (14. April 2014)

Hab noch ne Frage an euch. Und zwar: Soll ich die CPU noch mit Prime95 testen oder reicht es mit Battlefield 4.
Bluescreens hab ich zum Glück noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Abductee (14. April 2014)

Prime95 ist der Worst Case, zum kontrollieren der Temperaturen super.
Bei Battlefield heizt die Grafikkarte die Innenraumtemperatur halt noch zusätzlich an, du wirst damit je nach Grafikkarte/Gehäuse höhere Temperaturen als nur mit Prime95 bekommen.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. April 2014)

wen die cpu prime stabil dan kannste es mit BF4 testen und wen er dann abstürtz dan must halt die spannung ganz leicht anheben ca 0,05V


----------



## andrejox (14. April 2014)

OK werd ich machen. Habs schon mal mit BF4 ausprobiert. Ca. ne Stunde gespielt und alles lief glatt und läuft immer noch.
Ein Prime95 Test folgt in den laufenden Tagen.


----------



## andrejox (16. April 2014)

So, habe die CPU durch Prime95 gejagt und bin erstaunt wie kühl die jetzt im Vergleich zu vorher ist. Die Kerne kommen nie über 59° und das auch nur sehr kurz. Im Durchschnitt hatte ich 49° - 55° Kerntemperaturen.
Bin voll zufrieden. 
Viellen Dank an euch Alle, Ihr seit Super mit euren Infos.


----------



## Dellio (16. April 2014)

also 72grad bei prime und der H80 is doch realistisch oder nich?


----------



## Abductee (16. April 2014)

Mit einem sehr leisen Luftkühler schafft man es unter die 70°C


----------



## andrejox (16. April 2014)

Hads auf unter 60° geschafft. Mit der H80i. Es ist schon machbar.


----------



## Dellio (16. April 2014)

unter prime?


----------



## andrejox (16. April 2014)

Ja unter Prime. 1 Stunde lange Laufzeit. Länger hab ichs noch nicht getestet.



Ion schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit Offset und -0.15V
> Bringt bei mir gute 20°C.
> 
> Wenn du ohnehin nicht übertaktest
> Dann kannst du zumindest undervolten.


 
Aber erst nach disem Tipp von Ion
Temps max: 59, 57, 54, 52
Bei 19° - 20° Raumtemperatur

Aber leider mußte ich heute feststellen das nach lauter Freude über die Temps die blau LED von der Pumpe den Geist aufgegeben hat . Warum auch immer. Jetzt geht nur noch rot und grün. Das wichtigste ist aber das die Pumpe und der Rest weiterhin normal funktionieren.


----------



## kevin123 (17. April 2014)

andrejox schrieb:


> Aber leider mußte ich heute feststellen das nach lauter Freude über die Temps die blau LED von der Pumpe den Geist aufgegeben hat . Warum auch immer. Jetzt geht nur noch rot und grün. Das wichtigste ist aber das die Pumpe und der Rest weiterhin normal funktionieren.



Schreib einfach den Support an!



Habe jetzt die Volt runter geregelt im BIOS für die cpu, aber wenn ich die Volt von der cpu auslese bekomm ich den gleichen Wert wie vorher, aber die Temps sind jetzt recht gut geworden.


----------



## andrejox (17. April 2014)

Hab erst mal im Supportforum  im Corsairbereich eine Frage wegen meiner H80i gestellt. Bluebeard (von Corsair wird sie mir hoffentlich bald beantworten).
Es geht dabei um meinen Radiator der beim Einbau ein bischen eingetrügt wurde. Will einfach mal sichergehen das die bei Corsair beim auspacken meines Packets nicht denken ich könnte keinen Ersatz bekommen deswegen.

Wie das passiert ist: Tja... schwarzer Radiator + schwarze Schrauben + schwarzes Gehäuse und trotz genug Licht..... Die hätten wenigstes an der Seite ein Paar Markierungen anbringen können wo die Löcher den genau sind.

Übrigens, bei mir werden die Voltdaten auch so komisch ausgelesen. Anscheinend möchte die CPU nicht zugeben das es auch kühler geht.


----------



## kevin123 (17. April 2014)

andrejox schrieb:


> Hab erst mal im Supportforum  im Corsairbereich eine Frage wegen meiner H80i gestellt. Bluebeard (von Corsair wird sie mir hoffentlich bald beantworten).
> Es geht dabei um meinen Radiator der beim Einbau ein bischen eingetrügt wurde. Will einfach mal sichergehen das die bei Corsair beim auspacken meines Packets nicht denken ich könnte keinen Ersatz bekommen deswegen.
> 
> Wie das passiert ist: Tja... schwarzer Radiator + schwarze Schrauben + schwarzes Gehäuse und trotz genug Licht..... Die hätten wenigstes an der Seite ein Paar Markierungen anbringen können wo die Löcher den genau sind.
> ...


 
Ok, Super. Wieviel Volt hast runtergestellt? Ich hab -0.045 V runter


----------



## andrejox (17. April 2014)

Ich habe es mit -0.15 versucht und läuft stabil.


----------



## kevin123 (17. April 2014)

Ok, ja werde es auch mal probieren.
Mal an die anderen unter euch die das vorgeschlagen haben, mit den Volt runter drehen. Was verliert man, wenn man runter voltet


----------



## Abductee (17. April 2014)

Du hast keine Nachteile dadurch.


----------



## kevin123 (17. April 2014)

Ok, echt das is ja super dann


----------



## Omakiller65 (28. April 2014)

Hallo,
wenn du mehr Kühlleistung haben willst,musst du den flow=l/h reduzieren bei voller Radiatorlüfterdrehzahl.....du mußt dem Kühlmedium Zeit geben die Wärme aufzunehmen....das heißt;Lüfterdrehzahl lassen und Pumpe in der Leistung wegnehmen.

mfg Omakiller65


----------



## rackcity (29. April 2014)

Hi!


habe die h80i ebenso gehabt. mit 2 noctua 120mm p12 lüftern

die pumpe lief auf 2k rpm und die lüfter auf je 800 - 1000rpm

in bf4 hatte ich so maximal 65-68 grad (trotz dem hitzkopf 4770k).

als kleiner tipp am rande 

aber sieht ja schon so aus, als wäre dein problem gelöst 

wollt nur noch mal ein wenig verdeutlichen, das die h80i eigentlich "ganz ok" ist  bis auf die lüfter, die dabei sind (mega laut) und das klacken der pumpe manchmal ist die h80i ganz ok. kaufen würde ich sie nicht noch einmal, da ist ein guter Lukü "besser" und leiser! vom preis her und den 2 custom lüftern ist das natürlich ne schweinerei. darum werd ich mir sowas auch nicht mehr zulegen.


----------



## Omakiller65 (29. April 2014)

Hi
habe gute Erfahrung mit Enermax Lüfter und Alphacool Lüfter gemacht.....habe die selbst in gebrauch und bin sehr zufrieden.CPU i5 4670K im Stresstest 39-44 Grad,BF4 37-38 Grad,GehäuseTemp. bei 24,5C und Kaltwasser bei 24,7C.


----------

